# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Beginners 270 gallon planted tank - Dragons domain



## dysfunctional (Aug 20, 2003)

Please have a look at my beginners planted tank....its titled Dragon's Domain as it will eventually house my Red Asian Arowana....

Would appreciate advise and criticism as I am still in the learning stage...

http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128496


----------



## dysfunctional (Aug 20, 2003)

Please have a look at my beginners planted tank....its titled Dragon's Domain as it will eventually house my Red Asian Arowana....

Would appreciate advise and criticism as I am still in the learning stage...

http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128496


----------



## azet (Apr 6, 2003)

absolutely perfect managed huge tank, the driftwood is imo perfectly arranged, the moss looks beautiful and healthy and gives the layout a very natural look. it was allways my dream to have a big tank like this.

what is the plant in the foreground, is it lilaeopsis? - i can´t recognize from the pictures.

when the arowana gets in, can the small fish stay in the tank? and can the arowana do some damage to the layout or the plants? -sorry for such questions, but i do not know much about arowanas...


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Why cant I see pics over there?


----------



## MarkyMark (May 20, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Plant idot...:
> Why cant I see pics over there?


Click on the drop-down menu on the left hand side of the first post in the thread, adn choose one of the galleries.


----------



## dysfunctional (Aug 20, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by azet:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments.....

Front of the tank is mainly dwarf hairgrass.... when the aro goes in...will try to get as many small fishes out if not they become feeders..... Some aro's may pull out plants...some may not so will have to wait and see.... keeping my fingers crossed....

Used to have lots of Yamato shrimps and cherry shrimps but the cigar fish killed them all....they are too fast to catch..... now left with zero shrimps after having about 150 shrimps in there previously.


----------



## dysfunctional (Aug 20, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Plant idot...:
> Why cant I see pics over there?


try this link

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/kimleng/updateofplantedtank/


----------



## azet (Apr 6, 2003)

dysfunctional wrote: 


> quote:
> 
> Front of the tank is mainly dwarf hairgrass


dwarf hairgrass = eleocharis acicularis? i still have problems with the english "common" names...


----------



## dysfunctional (Aug 20, 2003)

you are right.....


----------

